# TSG 1: iPhone, Android, and Twitter



## TechGuy

_Mike, Dan, and Brian discuss the so-called Google Phone, compare it to the iPhone, and explain Twitter.
_
*Download the MP3 *or* Subscribe to the RSS*

Welcome to the very first episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio podcast that will be released at least once a month. Soon, you'll be able to subscribe to it through iTunes so that it will automatically download to your iPod. If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

This was our very first try at an episode, so there are a lot of things to fine-tune, not the least of which is the audio quality. Keep in mind that all three of us are located geographically apart (Dan and Mike are in different parts of Pennsylvania while Brian is in San Francisco!) so that adds another challenge to the mix.

Thanks very much to Dan for his great intro music and for mixing the end product!

*Your hosts are:*

Mike Cermak (TechGuy)
Dan McCarthy (linuxphile)
Brian Hansen (handee9)

*Links in order of appearance:*

"The Google Phone" by Daniel Roth (Wired)
http://www.wired.com/techbiz/media/magazine/16-07/ff_android

Google's Android phone operating system:
http://code.google.com/android/

The $10 Million Dollar Android Developer Challenge:
http://code.google.com/android/adc.html

Android's Architecture (based on Linux):
http://code.google.com/android/what-is-android.html

Apple App Store for iPhone:
http://www.apple.com/itunes/store/appstore.html

HTC, maker of smartphones:
http://www.htc.com/www/default.aspx

Commandro, geo-centered social networking:
http://www.commandro.net/

TuneWiki:
http://tunewiki.com/

Twitter:
http://www.twitter.com/

Follow us on Twitter!
Mike: http://twitter.com/MikeCermak
Dan: http://twitter.com/linuxphile
Brian: http://twitter.com/handee9

Candidates on Twitter:
http://twitter.com/BarrackObama
http://twitter.com/JohnMcCain2008


----------



## grandma77

Mike, I am a computer dummy...I don't have i-tunes...I pressed the above "Download the MP3" and it started dialing a phone, at least that is what it sounded like...is that what it is suppose to do? It kind of scared me cause I wasn't sure what it was doing.


----------



## TechGuy

Yes, that's what's supposed to happen. It's just a sound effect. Keep listening.


----------



## grandma77

Thanks, I am listening now.

The broadcast was good. I am learning from all of you young men. Keep up the good work!!! By the way...I have a verizon cell phone...we get great service in our area...infact more people around here like verizon because of their service range around here. My son lives in PA and they have a lot of problems in some areas where there are a lot of trees and also mountains.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Has MP3 got subtitles on it


----------



## ferrija1

Cool, I'm downloading it now.


----------



## new tech guy

I just started listening to it now. Please let me know when its able to be loaded into itunes so i can track it and keep files in my ipod. Also a suggestion, maybe to create a slightly lower bitrate. For instance i know TWIT (This week in tech with Leo Laporte) has a 64 kbps version (their normal one) and a low bandwidth one (16kbps). Also, any chance i can be in it?  .


----------



## TechGuy

The show is now available in iTunes. If you subscribe to it there, iTunes will automatically download new episodes as we release them. You can search iTunes for Tech Support Guy Show. I've also created a quick iTunes button at www.TechGuyNews.com that will take you directly to the page in iTunes where you can subscribe.

I guess a low-quality version for those with dial-up might not be a bad idea. I'll see what we can do down the road!

Thanks for checking it out!! :up:


----------



## new tech guy

Ok will subscribe :up:.


----------



## ferrija1

Are you using TSG's servers to deliver the podcast?


----------



## TechGuy

Yup, the podcast MP3 is delivered from static.techguy.org


----------



## ferrija1

> Yup, the podcast MP3 is delivered from static.techguy.org


OK.

The podcast sounds decent, like any recently-started podcast should, from a technical point of view, except for your plosives. Listen to 00:02:15 until 2:40 and pay close attention to the p's and o's, they sound terrible. There are a few things you can do, two of the best being talking with the mic to the side or bottom your mouth and putting a pop filter in front of your mic. You can make your own pop filters out of fabric, fortunately.
http://www.hometracked.com/2006/05/28/homemade-pop-filters/

I also think the music is a bit slow and awkward.

The above is just my 2 cents and constructive criticism, your podcast has a great first episode, I sure hope it catches on and becomes much more popular!


----------



## TechGuy

Thanks for all of the comments! We've made some changes and released a new episode last week. Please see the notes and details here: http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/740528-tsg-2-1000-show.html


----------

